# להזמין או לא להזמין אנשים מהעבודה שלי



## הולכת בטל (10/4/13)

להזמין או לא להזמין אנשים מהעבודה שלי 
אני מתלבטת האם להזמין את האנשים איתם אני עובדת בצוות - 12 אנשים סה"כ.

תקציר:
התחלתי עבודה חדשה לפני חודש. החתונה בעוד כחודש וחצי.
זוהי עבודה שכמובן אני מתכננת להישאר לעבוד בה מספר שנים...
החתונה תתקיים בצפון ואילו הם מתגוררים כולם במרכז הארץ. 
החתונה תיהיה בתחילת השבוע - ביום עבודה.

ההתלבטויות הן:
## האם להעמיד אותם במצב לא נעים של אולי להגיד לא כי החתונה במקום רחוק, או להפך להעמיד אותם במצב לא נעים כך שחלקם ייאלצו להגיע למרות המרחק ולמרות שלמחרת יום עבודה רגיל?
## האם לא להזמין כי סה"כ יש לנו אירוע קטן (סביב 170 אנשים) וממילא רק התחלתי לעבוד שם?

אשמח לעצות!


----------



## hillala8 (10/4/13)

לדעתי 
במצב שלך את בהחלט יכולה לא להזמין.
כדי שככה בשיחות מסדרון תעלי את הנושא ותגידי שאתם שומרים על מאוד מצומצם ואינטמי (סוג של רמז) ככה.
אולי אחרי החתונה תעשי הרמת כוסית במשרד.


----------



## piloni86 (10/4/13)

תעשי מה שאני עשיתי 
תאמרי לכולם שזה אירוע רק למשפחה המצומצמת. כשתחזרי לעבודה תעשי סוג של פריסה. תביא שתייה, עוגות, עוגיות. ככה זה יהיה מכובד ונחמד.
המצב כזה אי אפשר לעשות סלקציה בין האנשים שעובדים איתך משום שחלק יעלבו. עדיף לא להזמין אף אחד. בתכלס את עושה להם טובה


----------



## הולכת בטל (10/4/13)

אנחנו צוות מוגדר אז בטוח לא ייעלבו 
ההתלבטות באמת האם לעשות אח"כ משהו נחמד בעבודה או להזמין...


----------



## Bobbachka (10/4/13)

כוס שמפניה וכדור פררו רושה... 
יעשו את העבודה!
מזמנים במייל להרמת כוסית קטנה- מקבלים כמה ברכות ויוצאים עם תחושה נעימה לכל הצדדים.

אני זוכרת שהזמנתי קבוצת אנשים ממסגרת מסוימת (לא עבודה, אבל דומה) אחרי 5 חודשי היכרות ומתוך 15 איש הופיעו רק 4 (למרות ש-10 אישרו הגעה) ואחר כך סתם הייתה לי בטן קצת מלאה עליהם (אבל זה גם בגלל שלא קיבלתי אפילו התנצלות).


----------



## הולכת בטל (10/4/13)

ואם אני לא מזמינה - מה לומר לפני החתונה? 
איך להפוך את זה ליפה ומנומס?


----------



## Bobbachka (10/4/13)

מספרים על חתונה משפחתית מצומצמת יחסית 
ומבטיחה ש"נחגוג" במשרד אחרי...


----------



## הולכת בטל (11/4/13)

אוף  מצב מסובך... 
תודה על העצות


----------



## Olga1986 (10/4/13)

אני במצב מאוד דומה 
התחלתי עבודה חדשה לפני שלשה חודשים וחצי. החתונה עוד חודש וחצי. כמות מוזמנים דומה לשלך. 
בהתחלה הייתי משוכנעת שלא אזמין, אבל ככל שהזמן עובר, מצאתי את עצמי עונה על שאלות לגבי החתונה כשנשאלתי, ואפילו מתייעצת עם זו שיושבת איתי בחדר. 
הייתי שמחה לראות שניים-שלשה מתוכם, אליהם התחברתי (מתוך 9 אנשים), אבל אני לא מעוניינת שיגיעו אחרים שעבורם זו סתם טרחה (ועבורי זה עודף אנשים בחתונה קטנה ממילא).
מה עושים במצב כזה?


----------



## חרצית קטנה1 (11/4/13)

בעבודה הקודמת שלי נתקלתי במצב זהה: 
מישהי התקבלה לעבודה וחודשיים לאחר מכן התחתנה. היא לא הזמינה אף אחד וזה היה ממש לגיטימי והרגיש נכון. 
לימים נהיינו מאוד קרובות, ותמיד צחקנו איך לא היינו בחתונה שלה, אבל היה ברור לשני הצדדים שבזמנו זה לא היה מתאים. 

אישית, אם היא הייתה מזמינה אותי- זה היה מעמיד אותי במצב לא נעים, ולא הייתי רוצה ללכת. כמעט לא הכרנו.. אז לבוא לחתונה שלה??

המסקנה שלי מזה: את יכולה להרגיש ממש בסדר לא להזמין אותם, במיוחד כשזה בצפון ואינטימי יחסית. 
אם את רוצה ממש לצאת חמודה ובסדר, את יכולה להביא למשרד עוגה או משהו כזה ביום חמישי שלפני, לחגוג עם כולם את השמחה שלך.


----------



## החלפתיניק (11/4/13)

במצב שתיארת גם ככה רובם יבחרו לא להגיע 
אז למה לא להזמין?
אני הייתי מזמינה ואומרת תוך כדי משהו פולני כמו - אני מודעת לכך שזה רחוק וביום עבודה, אשמח אם תגיע אבל אם לא מתאים אני ממש לא אעלב!


----------



## moshavnikit (11/4/13)

אני אישית 
מעדיפה שחתונה שאני לא אמורה להיות מוזמנת אליה.. פשוט לא להיות מוזמנת. שונאת שמעבירים אלי את הכדור כדי שאני אהיה זו שאומרת ״לא״.


----------



## החלפתיניק (11/4/13)

אני מסכימה איתך כשמדובר באנשים שלא דיברת איתם 
עשר שנים ופתאום מקבלים הזמנה. אבל כאן המצב שונה, חברים לעבודה יהיו משמעותיים בחייה בשנים הקרובות וחתונה זה מגבש, בכל זאת נחמד אם הם יבואו. אני רק טוענת שבכל מקרה לא יבואו כל ה12.


----------



## moshavnikit (11/4/13)

באירוע קטן 
יש לך את התירוץ הכי לגיטימי ללמה את לא מזמינה מהעבודה, תשתמשי בו ותעשי טובה גם להם.. אצלי בעבודה הזמנתי רק את מי שהיה באמת קרוב אלי ושרציתי שיהיה בחתונה.


----------



## האשכנזייה (11/4/13)

תראי 
אלו אנשים שבסופו של דבר את תראי במשך עוד הרבה זמן אחרי החתונה  , יום - יום , במשך 8-9 שעות מינימום ביום נגיד?


אני באופן אישי ממליצה לך לתת לאנשים האלה " הזמנת כבוד " ולהודיע להם שהם לא מחויבים להגיע אם לא ירצו בכך ואין Hard Feelings אם לא יגיעו , את כמובן לא לוקחת אותם בחשבון במוזמנים ( אני מאמינה שהם יודיעו לך אם הם יבואו או לא בכנות אחרי שתורידי מהם את הלחץ שאת מצפה מהם שהם יבואו ) , אם יבואו , הרווחת , אם לא עדיין לא קרה כלום ונשארת עם תחושה שאת את שלך עשית.


----------



## אביה המואביה (11/4/13)

זה בדיוק מה שעשיתי עם חברות מהלימודים.. 
כיוון שהתחלתי לעבוד ממש לא מזמן בעבודה שאני לא מתכוונת להישאר בה הרבה (משרת סטודנט וזה), ומאחר ולא התחברתי עדיין עם אף אחד בעבודה באופן מיוחד, לא הזמנתי אף אחד מהם לחתונה.

אבל אני לומדת בדרום ושוכרת דירה כאן עם בן הזוג שלי, ובלימודים כבר התחברתי עם כמה בנות שהוזמנו לחתונה, ודאגתי לומר להן שאני לא אעלב אם הן לא יגיעו, אבל אני מאד אשמח לראות אותן 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





וזהו. חלקן כנראה יבואו.


----------



## Shmutzi (11/4/13)

חתונה קטנה מאפשרת לנו לבחור את האורחים 
יותר בקפידה.
גם לנו תהיה חתונה קטנה של מקס' 170 אנשים ולכן זכינו להזמין באמת את האנשים שנרצה לראות ולשמוח איתם באותו ערב. 

אבל, בנוגע לעבודה, במיוחד כשמדובר בעבודה חדשה כשההיכרות היא פחות קרובה, את לגמרי יכולה להגיד - וזה גם יהיה נכון - שמדובר בחתונה קטנה למשפחה וחברים קרובים וזה יהיה בסדר מבחינתם ומבחינתך. תחשבי על מצב בו המקרה הפוך - את היית הולכת לחתונה של מישהי חדשה בעבודה? אם כן, אז מתוך אי נעימות כלשהי שכרוכה באי הגעה והיית מעדיפה לא לקבל הזמנה. 

כמו שייעצו לך כאן, סוג של הרמת כוסית עם החבר'ה בעבודה (אולי אפילו אחרי החתונה כי בטח ישמחו לשמוע חוויות) לגמרי תספיק


----------



## ronitvas (11/4/13)

מסכימה עם כולם 
הרמת כוסית תעשה יופי של עבודה.
ככה אף אחד לא יעמוד במצב לא נעים - לא את ולא הם.


----------



## Bergi1984 (11/4/13)

גם אני לא הייתי מזמינה 
לדעתי, הזמנה של אנשים שאת בקושי מכירה לחתונתך עלולה ליצור אווירה של אי נעימות. ואת הרי ממש לא רוצה להרגיש כך במקום עבודה חדש...הייתי עושה פריסה יפה עם מאפים, שוקולדים ושמפניה ומספרת שהחתונה היתה קטנה ומצומצמת. אנשים יעריכו את זה, יש סיכוי שאפילו תקבלי מתנות ממי שיחשוב לנכון 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ככה את מרוויחה מכל העולמות.


----------



## lanit (12/4/13)

אני הוצאתי מייל... 
בעבודה היה נהוג שמוצים הודעה על האירוע, ומי שרוצה מאשר הגעה.
בג8 שדובר אצלנו על חתונה קטנה, הזמנתי רק 9 אנשים, הגיעו בסוף 8.
שמרתי על האירוע בסוד, ושבוע לפניי הוצאתי הודעה לכולם בנוסח אני שמחה לבשר שאנו מתחתנים. לצערי בג8 שמדובר באירוע מצומצם לא אוכל להזמין את כולם אך אשמח להרים איתכם כוסית לאחר האירוע.
קיבלתי ברכות וטלפונים ובמייל אחר כך, ולדעתי רובם נשמו לרווחה.


----------

